# Looking for general US expat tax info



## felang (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a US citizen but moved away (to Central America) when I was 4 years old. I am now 29 and have never filed a tax return. I still live in Central america. 

I want to start filing tax returns and have no idea where to even start! I work for a local company and have local taxes deducted from my paycheck.

I hope somebody can point me in the right direction so I can figure out what I would have to do.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, do you have a social security number? You can't file taxes until you have one of those. (Check the website of your local US consulate to see if they have a local social security office or can tell you how to apply for a SSN.)

Once you have that, you should probably take a look at the IRS website (Internal Revenue Service). In their Forms and Publications section, you'll need Forms 1040 and 2555 to get you started. Best source for instructions are the instructions for those two forms, but for an overall view, download Pub 17 (basically everything you ever wanted to know - or not - about income taxes) and Pub 54 (for overseas filers).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## felang (Feb 16, 2012)

I do have a SS number. Thanks a lot for the info, will look into those forms...


----------

